# Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!



## RUSSIA-4-EVER (4. März 2006)

Morje!

Wollt mal wissen wie man Frolic-Boilies macht! Bitte mit Rezept usw.|kopfkrat
Und hab da noch eine Frage, hatte jemand schon erfolg mit selbstgemachten Frolic-Boilies in der Mosel bei Koblenz?

BITTE ANTWORTET!!

Danke im Voraus!!!!|supergri#h#h#h#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Privet,

da haste aber Glück, dass ich das Rezept gerade unterm Schreibtisch liegen hatte #6

60 % gemahlenes Frolic
20 % Weizengries
17 % Soya- oder Maismehl
 3  % Eggalbumin, damit die Kugeln hart werden.

Mit Eiern und 50 ml Fischöl anrühren #h


----------



## RUSSIA-4-EVER (4. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Danke! 

Aber kannste mir das mit Gramm erklären? Mit % ist das n bissel ungenau.|kopfkrat
Was ist Egalbumin???(Wo krieg ich das?) und wie viel Eier?
Sorry zu viel Fragen! Würd mich aber freuen wenn du mir sie beantwortest|rolleyes:q


----------



## esox_105 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Hier findest du verschiedene Boilie-Rezepte:

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/boilie.htm


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

@Russia4ever

...die Prozentrechnung wurde doch sicher in der Schule vertickt #c

Die Anzahl der nötigen Eier und das Gesamtgewicht der Zutaten, richten sich natürlich nach der Menge Mix welche Du benötigst. 

Denke bei der Berechnung von Prozenten in Gramm, einfach an die hundertstel von Vodutschka ;-)

Das "Eggalbumin" gibt es von Pelzer #6

Poka, Ernst #h


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (5. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Mach es dir doch einfach: eine ecke vom frolic ( besser rufus - dog vom penny!,- härter, billiger) rausbrechen. frolic mittels galgenknoten hinterm haken befestigen. #6 karpfen fangen!!:m 

gruß robert#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Mach es dir doch einfach: eine ecke vom frolic ( besser rufus - dog vom penny!,- härter, billiger) rausbrechen. frolic mittels galgenknoten hinterm haken befestigen. #6 karpfen fangen!!:m
> 
> gruß robert#h


Gude,

lässt sich der Galgenknoten auch wieder lösen - wie bindet man den überhaupt #6


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (5. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Schau mal: 





kannst du aufziehen und zuziehen. bei mono hilft etwas schnurfett. wenn man an der schnur zieht, rutscht die schlinge durch den knoten und alles ist wieder entwirrt. der frolic - ring wird an seiner schwächsten stelle aufgebrochen und eingeschlauft. wenn man die ringe vorher offen warm und trocken lagert, halten sie mehrere stunden am haken. wenn man ein aquarium oder gartenteich hat, kann man die wirkung auf alle fisch gut sehen. habe damit auch schon große brassen und dicke rotaugen gefangen, vorzugsweise nachts.
gruß robert#h​


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

@Vibra-Zocker

...bisschen umständlich oder meinst Du nicht |wavey:


----------



## Seebaer (6. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Hallo...
kannst auch mit einen Boiliebohrer ein Loch quer durchs Frolic machen und so das Frolic am Haar anbieten #6


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (6. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Nein, meine ich nicht.. 

Die dinger sind nicht hart wie boilies, bohr da mal ein loch rein. dann wird der ring nicht nur von außen nach innen naß und weich... sondern auch im bohrloch.

jedem das seine:g , war nur ein tip. funktioniert bei mir bestens 

gruß robert#h


----------



## Brummel (7. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Hi Vibra, #h 

hält das Teil auch 80,5 kg ??  |supergri 

Nee, also das mit dem Bohren mach ich auch nie bei Frolic und Aldi-Pendant, ich binde eine ganz einfache Schlaufe und gut, wenn das durchgeweicht ist, wirds sowieso Zeit zum Köderwechsel. :m 

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*



			
				RUSSIA-4-EVER schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber kannste mir das mit Gramm erklären? Mit % ist das n bissel ungenau.|kopfkrat ...



Das Statement hat meiner Meinung nach Chancen in der Liste der amüsantesten Postings ever ganz weit oben zu landen... :q :q :q


----------



## Gunni77 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Hallo



> Das Statement hat meiner Meinung nach Chancen in der Liste der amüsantesten Postings ever ganz weit oben zu landen... :q :q :q


 
ich wollte es ja nicht sagen.....:m 

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich wollte es ja nicht sagen.....:m ...



Ich eigentlich auch nicht, aber ich hab hier im Büro echt gelegen, als ich den Thread gelesen hab...


----------



## zander55 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Mein Rezept vom letzten Jahr:

65% Frolicmehl
20% Hartweizengrieß
13% Sojamehl
 2% Eggalbumin


----------



## RUSSIA-4-EVER (7. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

HAB HALT VERGESSEN WIE DAS MIT DER %-RECHNUNG GEHT!!!!!!!!!
MENO!!!!! :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Seebaer (7. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Hallo.......

anbei ein Link mit Boilierezepte

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/boilie.htm

Gruß

Seebaer


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich eigentlich auch nicht, aber ich hab hier im Büro echt gelegen, als ich den Thread gelesen hab...


Schadenfreude ist aber kein Zeichen guten Charakters |kopfkrat Sicherlich hat er die Verhältnisse jetzt "gefressen" und sitzt vielleicht auch nicht gerade im "Büro"  #:


----------



## AK74 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Privet RUSSIA-4-EVER kak dela#h 

Also auf 1kg.trockenmix gerechnet macht 

60%=600g 
20%=200g
17%=170g
3%=30g

Frolic hab ich immer durchgebohrt und wie boilie am haar angeboten.#6


----------



## Gunni77 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Hallo



> Schadenfreude ist aber kein Zeichen guten Charakters |kopfkrat Sicherlich hat er die Verhältnisse jetzt "gefressen" und sitzt vielleicht auch nicht gerade im "Büro" #:


 
Ich denke, es geht hier nicht um Schadenfreude, da keiner einen Schaden hatte. Der Satz als solcher ist eben einfach lustig, das ist doch keinesfalls bösartig gemeint. Jeder erzählt mal Mist, warum auch immer, da muss man denn eben mit leben, wenn jemand lacht......ist doch gar nichts passiert:m . 

Gruß


----------



## sibirjak (8. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

@RUSSIA-4-EVER


> HAB HALT VERGESSEN WIE DAS MIT DER %-RECHNUNG GEHT!!!!!!!!!
> MENO!!!!!


So was kann man nicht vergessen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. März 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

@Gunni77

Jo, sehr viele |muahah: Posts hier im Moment; Deinen kann man allgemein so stecken lassen :g


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

@Russia-4-ever
wie wäres es vielleicht mal mit Nachhilfe 4 ever in Mathe.^^

Auf welcher Schule bist du? Sonder oder Sondersonderschule?


----------



## Evil Deeds (29. März 2009)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

was nimmt ihr für pop up backpulver oder korkenmehl ?


----------



## *angelprofi (4. September 2009)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Also ich hab ein ganz einfaches und billiges Rezept
Fängt sehr gut

75% Frolic
25% Grieß

Pro Kilo 10 Eier


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. September 2009)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*



RUSSIA-4-EVER schrieb:


> HAB HALT VERGESSEN WIE DAS MIT DER %-RECHNUNG GEHT!!!!!!!!!
> MENO!!!!! :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c



Da bist du leider nicht der Einzige, was vielleicht wohl auch daran liegt, dass einem in der Schule vieles vermittelt wird, was einem aber niemand so recht erklärt. Man lernt Dinge und kann diese in dem Moment auch, ohne so Recht wirklich was verstanden zu haben.
Im Falle Prozentrechnung bekommt man dann meist die tolle Formel hingeklatscht mit Prozentsatz, Prozentwert usw... setzt dort lustig Zahlen ein, um die fehlende Größe zu ermitteln(durch Formelumstellung).
Gescheiter wäre es aber, den Schülern überhaupt mal zu erklären, was Prozent überhaupt bedeutet und wie das Prozentzeichen eigentlich entstanden ist. 
Prozent kommt aus dem Italienischen, zur Zeit als die Familie der Medici herrschte, entstand das Prozentzeichen.
Das Ganze haben wir also italienischen Kaufleuten zu verdanken, die Dank ihrer Sauklaue und Schreibfaulheit, das Prozentzeichen entstehen ließen.
Prozent, im Italienischen per cento, heißt ja nichts anderes als pro Hundert oder der hunderste Teil von einer X- beliebigen Bezugsgröße.
Hat man das erst mal geschnallt, vergisst man es nie wieder.
Das Problem ist eben, dass der Lehrer haushoch mehr weiß, als er zum Unterrichten wissen muss, bloß erklären kann von den Pfosten heute, kaum noch einer.
Die Entstehung des Prozentzeichen mal als Bild:


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

hier ist mal ein frolicboilierezept von mir villeicht kann ich jemanden damit gut helfen     lg

700 frolic
300g fischmehl
1000g maismehl
500g sojamehl
1500 grieß
40 eier
fischöl


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Was habt ihr nur immer mit eurem Fischöl im Hundefutterboilie????

Das Zeug ist schon alles in einem...Lockstoff, Köder usw. Und warum immer noch Eggalbumin, Sojamehl und andere Sachen reindonnern??

Das Hundefuttermehl mit dem Gries mischen, Eier dazu, fertig...

Das Rezept vom Angelprofi ist das einfachste und meiner Meinung nach das beste. Die Anzahl der Eier kann unterschiedlich sein, je nach Größe...


----------



## Zepfi (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Ehhhmmmm darf ich mal fragen für was man Frolikboilies braucht? .......ich mein wenn man so nen Mist schon an den Hacken henkt dann braucht man sich doch net die Mühe machen und das auch noch zu Boilies zu verarbeiten da häng ich das gleich so ans Haar und erspare mir damit viel Arbeit ein Loch hat es ja schon und halten tut das auch lange.......aber vorsicht sonst fangen die Fischen noch an zu bellen und beißen wenn man sie abhacken will :q


----------



## atja93 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*



Boiliefreak123 schrieb:


> hier ist mal ein frolicboilierezept von mir villeicht kann ich jemanden damit gut helfen lg
> 
> 700 frolic
> 300g fischmehl
> ...


hi also du willst frolicboilies machen und nicht fischboilies, also vll kenst du des sch...e muss nach sch...e riechen, also müssen deine frolicboilies auch nach frolich riechen und nach nix anderem, also nur der frolicgeruch muss da sein 
 , du könts es mit milchpulver verveinern oder dosenmaissaft des wär besserer flavour als fischöl


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

bestimmt kein karpfenfischer hat lust jede 2 .3 stunden :v
seine ruten neu herauszuwerfen 
weil das frolic löst sich viel zu schnell auf 
#q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*



Zepfi schrieb:


> ...aber vorsicht sonst fangen die Fischen noch an zu bellen und beißen wenn man sie abhacken will :q



Du hackst die Fische ab?!, Ganz schön brutal und bestimmt ne Riesensauerei, wie wäre es alternativ dazu, wenn du einfach den Haken löst, wie jeder andere Angler auch.
Ich stell mir gerade vor, wie einer mit einem Messer oder einer Machete, den Fisch vom Haken hackt.


----------



## Zepfi (2. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

ich neh dazu die Spaltaxt^^


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*



Zepfi schrieb:


> Ehhhmmmm darf ich mal fragen für was man Frolikboilies braucht? .......ich mein wenn man so nen Mist schon an den Hacken henkt dann braucht man sich doch net die Mühe machen und das auch noch zu Boilies zu verarbeiten da häng ich das gleich so ans Haar und erspare mir damit viel Arbeit ein Loch hat es ja schon und halten tut das auch lange.......aber vorsicht sonst fangen die Fischen noch an zu bellen und beißen wenn man sie abhacken will :q




ehhhhhhhhhhhhh, darf ich mal fragen ob du schon einmal in der schule gewesen bist ? 
frolikboilies braucht eh kein mensch, aber frolic boilies sind schon ne tolle sachen 
und selbst wenn die fische bellen ist das kein grund sie abzuhacken , was haben dir denn die fische getan... oder bist du gärtner?
mensch mensch, sich über andere lustig machen aber selber ne lachnummer sein.
ich weiss wenigstens das ich blöd bin und nicht schreiben kann   
aber frolic boilies haben einen großen vorteil zu frolic am haar, sie lösen sich nicht so schnell auf, wenn du mit den dinger schonmal geangelt hättest würdest du das vielleicht auch wissen.
wissen ist macht, nix wissen macht auch nix


----------



## heinmama (3. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Hallo,

die Idee sich selbst Boilies zu machen, finde ich gut, aber man sollte doch bedenken das Frolic/Brekkies&Co einen hohen Fleischgehalt haben. Deshalb sollte man diese recht sparsam 
anwenden, da sie nicht unbedingt zu einer guten Wasserqualität 
unserer Gewässer beitragen.


Viel Spaß noch!


Heinmama#6#6


----------



## TJ. (4. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Das mit der wasserqualität ist in einem Gesunden Gewässer gar kein problem oder kippt bei euch der fluss um wenn mal ein Reh oder ne wildsau versoffen ist?

In kleinen Teichen bei hohen temperaturen und geringen sauerstoffeintrag gekoppelt mit Überbesatzt ok aber nen große See oder Fluss bekommste mit Frolic nicht zum kippen.
Dennoch sollte gefüttert werden was auch gefressen wird im winter macht es halt keinen sinn 10kg im wasser zu versenken im sommer sind die unter umständen schnell weg.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dukewolf (5. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Also wieder mal etwas , wo man sich über die Schreibweise anderer belustigt. #q

Ich nehme schon viele Jahre lang Frohlig ( könnt euch nun über mich belustigen |bla: ) und es hält mehrere Std am Haar.
Ich trockne es komplett, und habe wenig Probleme damit.  Außer es ist ein großer Krebs oder Weißfischbestand vorhanden die es in kürze abknabbern.


----------



## Bassey (5. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

@ Dukewolf:
Es geht in dem Sinne ja garnicht um die Rechtschreibung, sondern eher darum, dass sich werter Herr über andere sinnfrei belustigt. Wenn er dann so eine "Sauklaue" an den Tag legt muss er sich nicht wundern wenn er dann auch mal unter die Räder kommt... Du weißt doch; Wie es in den Wald hineinruft so hallt es auch zurück... 

Aber sonst: Ich nehm dieses Jahr Heilbuttpellets und kein Frolic, mal schauen was dabei herumkommt


----------



## dukewolf (5. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

@ Bassey willst du dazu ein paar Tips ? #h
PN oder hier ?  #h
Jepp mit den Waldechos kenne ich mich ja gut aus.....bin ja Wolfi |supergri


----------



## Knigge007 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Moin,

das manche immer Ihre 60 Liter Becken mit 6-30 Hektar großen Seen vergleicht.....so ein See kippt doch nicht um,und wenn doch macht man halt nen Teil Wasserwechsel,rofl.......|laola:

Zum Fisch abhaCKer,FroliK Boilies sind aa-Typ sag ich lieber nix....|splat2:|splat2:|splat2:


Mal was zum Thema:

Öl sollt man in seine Frolic Baits ja reinmachen,damit sich die Baits besser rollen lassen und der Teig geschmeidig wird.
Von Fischöl halt ich aber nichts,weil ich will ja ein Frolic Bait und kein Misch Masch der nach Fisch und Fleisch riecht,was nehm ich dann für ein Öl...kann man da ganz normal Speiseöl wie zb. Sonnenblumenöl nehmen(Olivenöl is vom Preis abgesehen wohl nich so toll hat weils ja einen Eigengeschmack hat?),oder sollt man da ein anderes Öl nehmen(Rapsöl müsst ja auch funzen)?


----------



## wusel345 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*



Zepfi schrieb:


> Ehhhmmmm darf ich mal fragen für was man Frolikboilies braucht? .......ich mein wenn man so nen Mist schon an den Hacken henkt dann braucht man sich doch net die Mühe machen und das auch noch zu Boilies zu verarbeiten da häng ich das gleich so ans Haar und erspare mir damit viel Arbeit ein Loch hat es ja schon und halten tut das auch lange.......aber vorsicht sonst fangen die Fischen noch an zu bellen und beißen wenn man sie abhacken will :q




Komisch, ich habe mit dem "MIST" (Frolic direkt aus der Verpackung) schon Karpfen von über 20 Pfd. gefangen, ohne kiloweise anzufüttern, wie es ja seit Aufkommen der Boilies  anscheinend teilweise üblich ist (gesehen an einem unserer Seen). 
Meine Erfahrung der Haltbarkeit am Haar: bis zu 8 Stunden. 

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das manche immer Ihre 60 Liter Becken mit 6-30 Hektar großen Seen vergleicht.....so ein See kippt doch nicht um,und wenn doch macht man halt nen Teil Wasserwechsel,rofl.......|laola:
> 
> ...



also ich nehme schon ewig rabsöl für meine boilies um den teig geschmeidiger zu machen ( 3 esslöffel pro kg )
geht bestens und habe noch keine negativen erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## AWire (6. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Habe früher immer mit Frolic gefischt, aber seit ca. 2 Jahen haben sie anscheinend die Mixtur geändert, wodurch sich das Frolic schneller im Wasser auflöst und sich der Abstand zum Haken schnell vergrößert. Aufgrund dessen habe ich meine eigenen Frolic-Boilies gemacht.

Rezept für 1kg Teig:

212g    Maisgries                                - gutes Bindemittel
  100g    Pfanni Halb & Halb                 - gutes Bindemittel
  200g    Frolic (gemahlen)
  90g  Sojamehl                                 - gutes Bindemittel
  20g       Halputtpellets (gemahlen)
  20g       Forellipellets (gemahlen)
  80g       Weizengluten                           - starkes Bindemittel
  30g       Hanfpellets (gemahlen)
  30g       Kälbermilchpulver
  30g       Lactalbumine
  100g    Eiersatz (od. 10 Eier)
  40g       Blutmehl (od. Robin Red)
40g  Konservierer KaliumSorbat
  8g          Geschmacksverstärker (Glutamat)

Den Eiersatz u. den Konservierer nehme ich um die Haltbarkeit wesentlich zu erhöhen. Meine ersten Boilies haben schon nach einer Woche zu faulen begonnen.

Gutes gelingen u. große Fangerfolge #h


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

sind bissel zu viele zutaten oder was sagen die anderen


----------



## Fassl (6. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*



AWire schrieb:


> Habe früher immer mit Frolic gefischt, aber seit ca. 2 Jahen haben sie anscheinend die Mixtur geändert, wodurch sich das Frolic schneller im Wasser auflöst und sich der Abstand zum Haken schnell vergrößert. Aufgrund dessen habe ich meine eigenen Frolic-Boilies gemacht.
> 
> Rezept für 1kg Teig:
> 
> ...





Ich würd noch 10 Zutaten mehr nehmen 
Für was so viele Binder

Und noch was Konservierer und Geschmacksverstärker kannst dir auch sparen! 
Lass deine Boilies 2 Tage trocknen und konserviere sie mit Salz
oder du sie in die Kühltruhe!:vik:


----------



## dukewolf (7. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

@ Fassl #6
AWire hat noch Tapetenkleister und Gips als Binder vergessen :m

Man muß mit Geschmacksstoffen auch nicht übertreiben.  Oder riecht eine Teichmuschel, die ein Karpfen frisst, zusätzlich noch nach Fisch, Erdbeer, oder Wurmöl ?   Wir Angler übertreiben oft den Geschmack und Geruch der Boilies.

Zur Kälbermilch ( Milchaustauscher ) sagte mir einmal ein guter Karpfenangler, daß Milchpulver nicht so gut sein soll, für die Verdauung der Fische.
Denke so unrecht hatte er damit sicher nicht.


----------



## Knigge007 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*



AWire schrieb:


> Habe früher immer mit Frolic gefischt, aber seit ca. 2 Jahen haben sie anscheinend die Mixtur geändert, wodurch sich das Frolic schneller im Wasser auflöst und sich der Abstand zum Haken schnell vergrößert. Aufgrund dessen habe ich meine eigenen Frolic-Boilies gemacht.
> 
> Rezept für 1kg Teig:
> 
> ...




Moin,kann und muss mich da allen anderen anschließen,das sind viel zuviel ZUTATEN,un Haufen Zeugs drin was ich nie in nen Boilie reinmachen würde,vorallem Geschmacksverstärker,das find ich absolut wiederlich!!

Außerdem will ich nen Frolic Bait und keine Pellets der sonst was in Baitform...und dann auch noch soviele verschiedene Geschmäcke....das hat doch überhaupt nichts mehr mit einem Frolic Bait zu tun!

Konservier deine Baits mit Salz,wenn dus richtig machst halten die dann auch bis zu 12 Monaten,das Salz ist noch zusätzlicher Lockstoff.

Oder gefrier se ein!

wieso besteht dein Bait aus so pervers viel Bindemittel......versteh ich nicht...naja jeder wie er will,*nur sollt man auch ein bisschen an die Fische denken!!!*


----------



## Wipperpirat (14. April 2011)

*AW: Frolic-Boilies Selbstgemacht, Wie? Help!*

Hallo zusammen,
hab nur mal eine kurze knappe Frage und zwar:kann ich bei den Boillirezepten auch Speisestärke statt Sojamehl benutzen hab davon noch so viel?

mfg


----------

